# Difference Between IPO3 and ZVV3



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

What is the difference between IPO3 and ZVV3? Isn't ZVV3 a lot harder than IPO3? Is it the Czech version of IPO? I appreciate any information you can give.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know all that is involved in zvv 3-but its not equivalent to ipo3 -its much harder and fewer dogs obtain it-if I find info will post it


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Does a dog have to do the crawl command in ZVV 3?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I screen shotted "if that is even proper language" this off of a web page.

http://www.prairieshepherds.com/czechzvv3title.html


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> I screen shotted "if that is even proper language" this off of a web page.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Is ZVV not done in the USA? Is it only done in Czech?


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

wolfebergk9 said:


> Is ZVV not done in the USA? Is it only done in Czech?


It's not in the US.. I was curious about it and found this answer on leerburg:

The ZVV, (SVV) is Czech and Slovakian National trials. It is not an FCI recognized title. The young people involved in dog sports who aim to WUSV competitions therefore must do IPO/SchH. To them there is no point to train for ZVV, it gets them nowhere and they can't compete internationally with the title.

I think it is still done more in the Czech Republic than in Slovakia.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

fionapup said:


> It's not in the US.. I was curious about it and found this answer on leerburg:
> 
> The ZVV, (SVV) is Czech and Slovakian National trials. It is not an FCI recognized title. The young people involved in dog sports who aim to WUSV competitions therefore must do IPO/SchH. To them there is no point to train for ZVV, it gets them nowhere and they can't compete internationally with the title.
> 
> I think it is still done more in the Czech Republic than in Slovakia.


That's interesting. I did not know it wasn't FCI recognized. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I spent some time with 2 guys from Czech Republic when I was doing a breeding a few years ago....when they were describing the ZVV tests, one of the most interesting exercises was that some of the exercises were mixed into other phases.....for example, he told me that a send out was often done on the tracking field ...that IPO 1-3 were merely warm ups for the ZVV tests. He had a male, that I was to breed to, who did ZVV 2 



Interesting guy - lots of info


Lee


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Is the ZVV3 the title that must also be repeated in order to keep it listed on the dog? Or is that another one? Glad one country is not letting the SV water down their testing..opps did I just type that.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

wolfebergk9 said:


> Does a dog have to do the crawl command in ZVV 3?


Yes!
You can acquire the Zvv1 at younger age, they are comparable to IPO, the Zvv3 is more difficult but still it is training.
You will not see a fluff dog with Zvv3 title.


----------

